# Super quality super deltas/halfmoons/dragon scales in markham



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

hello everyone,

I have brought in a batch of bettas for sale.
I have about 45 right now, all sorts of colors.
There are dragon scales available! and those are near the 30$ mark.

Prices are from 22-30$ each, and with purchase of more then 1, you can get 10-40% off depending on the quantity you buy!

Pictures will be up by weekend, I have to take them all tonight.

Please PM or Email for more information!

Thank you and have a fantastic night!


----------



## muoihoang10 (Jan 25, 2008)

pm sent
cheers


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Betta pictures!*

sorry for taking so long for the pics

they are here now!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*more pictures!*

some more betta pictures!

these are just a few of the batch


----------



## HarlequinBBRM (Feb 15, 2011)

Do you have any white ones?


----------

